# Military CCFPP



## WTEngel (Jun 11, 2013)

Anyone here familiar with the military's (Army I think) Critical Care Flight Paramedic Program?

I saw an interesting ad posted by USAJobs seeking an instructor for the program. The actual employer is the DoD. 

Just checking to see if anyone here was in the know.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Jun 17, 2013)

I am really not sure man. I have some friends who are still in, but they are riflemen in the infantry. I could have them ask our line medic for you, but its probably just some joe snuffy kid. Maybe one of the military medics around here can answer it?


----------



## Ace 227 (Jun 20, 2013)

I have several friends that are active duty and NG flight medics. To my knowledge, they are trying to increase the scope of practice for flight medics to include CC. The Army likes to have civilians teach their "civilian" course, i.e. EMT, Paramedic, CCP, etc. You would most likely be working out of one of the AMEDD school houses at either Ft. Sam, Tx or Ft. Riley, Ks. I can try to get in touch with someone and get more info.


----------

